# Sunday's Show and Tell....5/6/18



## jd56 (May 6, 2018)

Happy Cinco De Mayo...for those that celebrate it.

Hope there are more finds from this past week's swaps.

So, let's see what relics you have found from this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Picked up a few injured projects for my grandson.













Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (May 6, 2018)

bought this week totally restored 1919 SKUDDER


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 6, 2018)

I bought back all but 2 of the bikes I recently sold - and made money on them in doing so! I’m keeping them all this time! 
Also bought 5 other bikes that are being shipped.
I’m back and better than ever


----------



## Maskadeo (May 6, 2018)

Lol. That was fast!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 6, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Lol. That was fast!




The vintage truck I was buying the deal fell through. So I’m back to sticking to Bikes. Got them back for less than I sold them for. Less than I originally bought them for!


----------



## 56 Vette (May 6, 2018)

Started a new job about a month ago, and had to give up my vacation time for my normal Memory Lane/ Ann Arbor Swap routine, but managed to get there for 4 hours Thursday through Saturday, and make the trip to Ann Arbor. Sold a few and picked up a 54 Jaguar, a 74 Stingray project and a 79 Stingray II. Plus some cool parts and a like new Craftsman bench vise. Ann Arbor I picked up some more Stingray goodies and a 56 green Phantom. Feels good to pick up a few more to work on! Joe


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 6, 2018)

Extra crispy 1914 mi license plate $1 purchase at the flea market this morning


----------



## saladshooter (May 6, 2018)

Another great week for me. Score a couple of signs I've been after for a couple of years. Fully functional original Schwinn spinner and an Iver Johnson flange sign. Also, a  beautiful straight set of prewar T8s for my five bar. Thanks @ohdeebee for the heads up on the pedals!


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 6, 2018)

I've never posted anything here but now I guess I have reason to . Scored these yesterday. Many thanks to Chris (Robertriley) and Scott (ivrjhnsn) for providing ime with nfo on these two beauties. The CABE community is awesome.

1. 1900 Iver Johnson with one-year-only-badge. I first saw this bike about two years ago in a shop I had just started working at in Waltham,MA. The owner found it in their barn in Weston,MA and was interested in selling it. I contacted her but never heard back. I walked past that bike for the 8mos. that I worked there. I got a new job last Sept. and forgot all about it. I got an email from the owner last Thursday asking if I was still interested. Aaaaaaaaa YEAH ! Super nice lady was happy to see it go to someone who would appreciate it.

2. 1935/36 Elgin. My neighbor is an antiques dealer and was doing a clean out for the family of a 90yr old gentleman in W.Roxbury,MA(just outside Boston). This guys house is crammed to the gills with cool stuff. Old fishing gear, a 1950s Johnson outboard motor, Coleman camping gear, an insanely nice wooden canoe and a 1956 Chevy 2 door Sedan (two-tone green) in very nice original condition(10k if you're interested ). This was hanging above it in the back of the garage since who knows when. Tires were replaced at some point (probably in the 60s). She called me (bless her heart) and I took it home.


----------



## mike j (May 6, 2018)

I need another crusty piece of chit like I need a hole in the head. So yesterday, at T-town I ran into an esteemed Caber, raconteur, & Dale Carnegie of vintage bikes. I told him no way am I having anything to do with this rusting pile of crapola. He then reaches into my box of parts that I really want to get rid of, takes out a Colson chainring w/ cranks, puts it on the frame & announces , a perfect patina match. Need I say more? Also picked up a pair of metal clads & a basket that I did need.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 6, 2018)

I found another NOS Delta Bow light, hope to find a pennant staff someday


----------



## ZE52414 (May 6, 2018)

Got these from a caber. Just needing me a bracket


----------



## Oldbikes (May 6, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Another great week for me. Score a couple of signs I've been after for a couple of years. Fully functional original Schwinn spinner and an Iver Johnson flange sign. Also, a  beautiful straight set of prewar T8s for my five bar. Thanks @ohdeebee for the heads up on the pedals!
> 
> View attachment 801697
> 
> ...




The IJ sign is killer! Love the bright colors! [emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (May 6, 2018)

Got a schwinn 39 DX at trexlertown. Came with lots of reflectors, and a ribbed delta light. Got a prewar sliding rail seat for it,apersons siren,a dropstand, and some pedals.



 



 

 

This is the seat that came on the bike.


----------



## redline1968 (May 6, 2018)

Taking a break from bikes for now focusing on a upcoming show.. so I can get more high end....bikes. :0...how many remember these?  Real 1970’s Britannia  bell bottoms!....Lol. Must be getting old. .........Vintage 70 t shirts....   :0.   ....mid century modern bench 70’s bead screen, light and a interesting sculpture.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 6, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> Finally got a schwinn c model at trexlertown. Came with lots of reflectors, and a ribbed delta light. Got a prewar sliding rail seat for it,apersons siren,a dropstand, and some pedals.View attachment 801775View attachment 801774 View attachment 801752View attachment 801793 View attachment 801769 View attachment 801777This is the seat that came on the bike.View attachment 801780




That’s a 39 DX not a C model. Cool bike.


----------



## Jay81 (May 6, 2018)

Got a bunch of Rollfast hardware. A ton of bb cones and some bb locknuts, front axle cones, axle nuts, chain adjusters and a couple different sizes of bearings.


----------



## JKT (May 6, 2018)

I picked up a couple non-bicycle items Friday at a local on-line auction.. first is a 6' X 25" heavy duty industrial cart. its quite heavy and has massive castors that are 4" wide and rolls very easy..  next is a Weaver WA 75A 10 ton floor jack it rolls and works great no leaks or repairs.. this thing is 66" long not counting the handle and weights in at 356 lbs. these are still being made in Adrian, Michigan and list price is $3047.00 new. every part is still obtainable .. I got this one for $ 113.00


----------



## MarkKBike (May 6, 2018)

I stopped at the local goodwill to pick up some birthday presents for my niece and nephew (twins). I did find some good stuff for them, but my favorite find was this turntable I picked up for myself.

Vintage Dual, with a United Audio plinth. Usually when I buy vintage turntables they need some work to function well, this one worked well right off the bat. I will spend some time today to find what cartridge / needle combo I have might work out the best.




The cartridges are from other purchases, I will sometimes gamble and pick up turntables just for the Cartridge's and Stylus.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 6, 2018)

I'm currently on my way home from Massachusetts with this little beastie. It friggin' rips! It's the fastest thing on public roads without a registration sticker.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2018)

spending the big bucks this week. 

I needed some long fender/rack hardware for my B6, I bought some new ones off ebay that had the same look, and they were metric! plus they were Chinese junk and stripped out on me. guess they are only good for one use. GARBAGE!!! .... 

bought the axle for the hardware thinking that was a jamb nut on the bearing cone.. DOH!


----------



## SimpleMan (May 6, 2018)

Got me a new lawn sprinkler and some bottles...

 

 

  .....and a mixer so I can bake a cake!


----------



## tjkajecj (May 6, 2018)

Yet another Colson… 1936 I believe /hope, 20.5” LWB model.

Took it around the block this morning, these LWB models are one of my favorite riders.

Need to replace the fork with the correct fork and truss rods.


Tim


----------



## jd56 (May 6, 2018)

I almost forgot, I got my Colson shirt this past week, thanks Don


----------



## rickyd (May 6, 2018)

Dealt with the Cartel this morning


----------



## Dgoldman (May 6, 2018)

Great day at Newport Beach with a 36 and 46.


----------



## rollfaster (May 6, 2018)

tjkajecj said:


> Yet another Colson… 1936 I believe /hope, 20.5” LWB model.
> 
> Took it around the block this morning, these LWB models are one of my favorite riders.
> 
> ...



Pretty sweet Tim!


----------



## tjkajecj (May 6, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Pretty sweet Tim!



Rob,

Yeah, this is Colson number 8... that may be enough. 
That gives me a date run from 36 to 41 for that style of bike.

Tim


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 6, 2018)

I acquired 3 1" pitch chains....


 
Some bars for a project....


 
I was missing a top cap nut for the truss rods on my 35 Hawthorne Motorbike.....


 
And of course.................................................................a seat.......


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 6, 2018)

jd56 said:


> I almost forgot, I got my Colson shirt this past week, thanks DonView attachment 802374
> 
> View attachment 802379



Cool shirt John. Where did you get it?


----------



## rollfaster (May 6, 2018)

@schwinndoggy


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 6, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> Cool shirt John. Where did you get it?




Go here......   https://www.facebook.com/groups/719496538217750/permalink/983932345107500/


----------



## John G04 (May 6, 2018)

.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 6, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Go here......   https://www.facebook.com/groups/719496538217750/permalink/983932345107500/



Thanks! I put in a “Join” request, I never knew about this group.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 6, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> Thanks! I put in a “Join” request, I never knew about this group.



Someone on here might have started this group.....I'll put in a good word for you......


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 6, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Someone on here might have started this group.....I'll put in a good word for you......



Thanks. Lol!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 6, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> Thanks. Lol!



Just an FYI. My buddy made it to the finals again in AZ this weekend.....


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 6, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Just an FYI. My buddy made it to the finals again in AZ this weekend.....



Congratulations! They’re good people, you and them.  Looking forward to seeing you guys at the Hotrod Reunion in Oct.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 6, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Happy Cinco De Mayo...for those that celebrate it.
> 
> Hope there are more finds from this past week's swaps.
> 
> ...




JD... Years ago, I found and resurrected an Indianapolis built Hamilton Greyhound just like that for the grandkids... now ranging in age from 2 months to 26 years... and it's time to resurrect it again! I Like your find! Also, MY Tricycle ( early 50's to now, handed down by two older sister's) was a Velo-King,  20-21" size... the front fender brace on mine extended past fork and turned up-wards creating truss rods that connected to handle-bar clamp atop head-tube. YOU hit HOME today!


----------



## Greg M (May 6, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Happy Cinco De Mayo...for those that celebrate it.
> 
> Hope there are more finds from this past week's swaps.
> 
> ...




You’re gonna spoil that kid JD.

Lucky him.


----------



## DonChristie (May 7, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Someone on here might have started this group.....I'll put in a good word for you......



 That be me! I made a prepay shirt deal. I do not have anymore. Sorry and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 7, 2018)

Finally got around to taking pictures of my MM/AA finds.  Had a great time and met a lot of people.  Had to jump on the Morrow and Musselman cabinets with nos parts at the auction.  Wish I would have grabbed one of the full New Departure boxes but found this one painted red in the shop.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 7, 2018)

Been a busy week for bikes since MM/AA.  Loading up for the next swap.


----------



## charnleybob (May 7, 2018)

Put the red guy where he's suppose to be.
Got it home, from ML, with no damage!


----------



## THE STIG (May 7, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> Got it home, from ML, with no damage!View attachment 802722


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 7, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Someone on here might have started this group.....I'll put in a good word for you......



I put in a Join request, I haven’t heard anything back. I guess I’m not worthy enough or something. Lol.


----------

